# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Vui tý

## thuty

Alô, ai đấy _A lô, đây là nhà tôi mà, ai đang cầm máy đó? _Dạ, tôi là giúp việc _Ủa, nhà tôi có giúp việc đâu? _Dạ, bà chủ vừa thuê tôi sáng nay _Thế bà chủ đâu? _Dạ, bà chủ ngủ với ông chủ trên gác _Láo, tao là ông chủ _Dạ, thế bà chủ ngủ bà bảo kia là ông chủ ạ _Này, muốn có tiền không? _Dạ... _Lấy khẩu súng trong ngăn kéo, bắn bỏ hai đứa đó đi Pằng ........................! _A lô, xong chưa _Dạ, xong rồi ạ _Bây giờ, gói xác, ném xuống hồ nước canh nhà _Dạ, cạnh nhà....? Làm gì có hồ nước nào....? _Nhìn kỹ lại xem nào! _Dạ, không có hồ nào ạ _Thôi chết, nhầm máy, xin lỗi nhé

----------

